# Question on internet ethics



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 16, 2009)

For a lit journal I'll be reviewing / commenting on the TV show _Supernatural_, and a friend gave me some DVDs with a few seasons of it, and I can download more from the internet (I don't have a TV hooked up, and haven't watched one for over 7 years). Question: I know downloading movies ripped from DVDs are pirated and illegal, and I don't touch them, but what about television shows? Are they OK?

Thanks for any help!

Steve


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 16, 2009)

There are multiple websites that have TV shows free to watch legally. I don't know what they are since I don't watch anything other than 18 Kids and Counting, but perhaps others will chime in.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 16, 2009)

Youtube.com is a free and legal source for such things.

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 16, 2009)

TV shows, or anything on the open airways for that matter, are considered an "open source" and should be fine, as long as you don't profit from them. At least, that's the way it used to be. Movies recorded from a camera in a theater are not. Much of what you find on YouTube is illegal, so you might use caution there. Hulu is a good and legal source for many popular shows, but I didn't find it there.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 16, 2009)

The download site I would use is: EZTV - TV Torrents Online

And I would use this program to download it: Vuze HD Network

I'm new to this stuff, so I don't know much -- I just want to be on the right side of the law!


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 16, 2009)

Torrents are tricky, and I don't know much about them. Many are illegal. I'll check with my son and see if he knows how to tell. Perhaps someone here can tell you before he responds.


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 16, 2009)

In my experience, anything with "torrent" in it is at risk of being on the shady side


----------



## Theognome (Jun 16, 2009)

The official site for the show is Supernatural.tv and you may find some resources there.

Theognome


----------



## Craig (Jun 16, 2009)

Steve,
do you know what season of Supernatural you need? I just bought season 3 and I am able to download a digital version for free...I have no need for the download and would be happy to give that to you (I'm assuming it's legal for me to give you what I paid for).

***edit***

I found this link. It seems to have seasons 1-4 and has no appearance of shadiness.


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the download comes with the purchase, and is therefore not transferable.

The link you have appears to be legal, Steve. You can check it out here, if the other sources posted above aren't better. 

Blessings


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks much for the help, guys! I'll be commenting on the show here: _Lightning Sword: Journal of the Apokalypse_ (LSJ). Two books, plus essays and poetry (not the usual lame stuff!), will hold forth vision, suitable for these days.

Not a pretty story (see the link to the work-in-progress, _A Great and Terrible Love_ in LSJ's "Directory"), but a true one, the history of one of the Lord's soldiers in the occult regions and the world of letters, from the pit to seated in the heavenlies. As the work says, "Better terrible truth than none at all, or the usual hype and jive."

The site just past the basic construction stage, and more will be added as time presents itself.

Steve


----------

